# Japanese vs Western Makers



## greg-s (Nov 25, 2020)

As a relative newbie to the world of high-end artisan knives, I have a question for the knowledgeable people on this forum.

Whilst reading the different threads on the forum and looking at different maker's sites (Mainly Western). It appears that most of the western makers I have looked at do everything themselves (Forging, Grinding, sharpening, and handle making).

Are there any Japanese makers that do the same, as from my limited knowledge and what I have read them seem to mainly focus on each individual discipline.

Many Thanks Greg


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 25, 2020)

greg-s said:


> As a relative newbie to the world of high-end artisan knives, I have a question for the knowledgeable people on this forum.
> 
> Whilst reading the different threads on the forum and looking at different maker's sites (Mainly Western). It appears that most of the western makers I have looked at do everything themselves (Forging, Grinding, sharpening, and handle making).
> 
> ...


Like Mazaki and Kato?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 25, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Like Mazaki and Kato?


Don't think Kiyoshi Kato supplies blades with handles. These are installed by the retailer.
And don't forget Jiro and Hiroshi Ashi (Honyaki). They do it all.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 25, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> .


Precisely and put so succinctly


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 26, 2020)

Do Saji and Itou make their handles too?


----------



## greg-s (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

